

Apple follows Amazon with 1-click purchasing. - kirillzubovsky
http://impulse.kirillzubovsky.com/post/3004823693/apple-follows-amazon-with-1-click-purchasing

======
sambeau
Apple have been using 1-click purchasing since the beginning of the iTunes
store. They license the patent from Amazon.

